# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  لینک یکبار مصرف

## mohsen6500

سلام


چطوری میشه یک لینک یکبار مصرف ساخت ؟


بعنوان مثال لینک فایل اصلی به این صورت می باشد :


http://www.example.com/test.zip


حالا میخوایم وقتی کاربر این آدرس را اجرا کرد دانلود شروع بشه :


http://www.example.com/download/{token}


تا اینجا میدونم که باید یک کنترلر به اسم download بسازیم و token به عنوان پارامتر ورودی بهش پاس بدیم و از طریق token میریم توی دیتابیس جستجو میکنیم، و اگر لینک دانلود اعتبار داشت، ریدایرکت میکنیم به لینک دانلود اصلی.


فقط مشکل اینجاست که وقتی لینک اصلی توسط دانلود منیجر (IDM) دانلود میکنیم در قسمت لینک دانلود، لینک اصلی بهش نمایش داده میشه مانند زیر :


http://www.example.com/test.zip


من میخوام بجای لینک اصلی این لینک نمایش داده بشه :


http://www.example.com/download/{token}

----------


## zamanphp

از دیرارکت نباید استفاده کنی ، باید فایل رو با توابع مخصوص خوندن فایل ، بخونی ، و با هدر مناسب برای کاربر بفرستی

----------

